# Biting issue please helmet



## Doncossack (Feb 14, 2012)

My Vizsla is about 7 months old. She has a real nipping problem and I'm not sure what to do. She has bit my 5 year old son a number of times. I don't think she is doing this to be mean, she doesn't break the skin, but it’s enough to make him cry. I really need some advice here. Any idea would be much appreciated.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Keep them separated until the kid grow older :'(

Or spread a little butter on the kid's palm and let the dog lick it off. That way she learns to lick instead of bite. Works very well for puppies, not sure about a 7 month old.

Or fit a prong collar on the dog and correct a few times until she learns that the boy is off limits.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Here are some professional resources that might help (I am afraid they may not validate the Caesar Millan style of traning)

http://www.animalbehavior.net/visitors/WhatAboutCesarMillan.htm

http://www.4pawsu.com/dogpsychology.htm

Hope your 7 month old pup and your 5 year old boy will get along better soon :'(


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

We had this issue with our 5 yr old but our V was 9 months. First we got him fixed because we thought it was a dominance issue. That did help in OUR situation he doesn't dominate anymore when he did before...not only to our 5 yr old but to me at times as well....which did NOT fly with me. 

We also had our 5 yr old feed our V his dinner every night for a few weeks to establish the hierarchy in our household..... our 5 yr old would give the "sit" command and when Lincoln complied he would put his food down and "realease." Now with both of those controls in place we haven't had any more issues with him nipping our 5 yr old at all.

I'm not telling you to run out and get your dog fixed that is totally up to you.... there are alot of different opinions on that subject and i respect everyones choice. ;D

Best of luck


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

P.S. 

Not sure if "girls" can be dominating like a boy can but....it worked in our situation.


----------



## Doncossack (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your help. I'll try this


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Tell the 5 year old to take a dose of cement and take control of the dog. Correct it when it does it, not run away crying. That's the first step in getting the message across to the dog as to what is ok and what's not.

2ndly, you need to supervise all the interactions with son and pup and correct either when they step out of line. Soon enough they will both work out where the boundaries are.

I had this same issue with my grandson when he was staying with is. Ozkar was 3-7 months old at this point and grandson was 2.5 yrs. They both needed training. Grandson on not stirring up puppy then running to mum when puppy got over exuberant and puppy that biting grandson is not OK. 

Consistency and peristance as I always say.

But, don't just blame the pup!!!!!!


----------



## Doncossack (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks I'll try that. I'm still pretty new to this. So I guess there is a big learning curve


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Then, ask as many questions as you can. Even one you think are silly. There are so many people in this forum with a huge depth of knowledge on all sorts of health and behavioural issues. If you haven't done so already, have a read of Redbirdogs blog. It's got so mych info on all sorts of interesting and often needed information.

Oh... and lastly... puppy pics....come one...where are they!!!


----------



## Martyn (Feb 8, 2012)

Try bitter apple spray. You can get from the chemist or eBay. It's natural and harmless. You spray it on areas your pup bites and if they do it tastes horrible. It dries quickly and is odourless, we covered our kids in it and it worked a treat!!!


----------

